# A very informative and free podcast



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A dreary, cool and rainy day here with my health issuses keeping me away from power tools at the moment so I thought I would explore the world of hand held routing a little deeper. With so much emphasis being placed on the router being used in the table, I wanted to gain more understanding of it's use out of the table as well.

During my exploration, I ran accross and excellent podcast on the subject and thought I'd share it with those interested. Mainly for folks just entering routing and has lots of good information and answers to basic questions. There are even some things here that old timers would enjoy as well.

Help yourself to great hour of free information and fun with learning more about using the router out of the table.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2006/12/14/video-podcast-6-router-fundamentals-tips-and-tricks/


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Bob.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That is a good link for beginners, Bob. I posted it last Thursday in a thread by Billy69 called 'Books'.
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/12795-books.html


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Bob, very informative


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry George, I did not see your post. I guess it won't hurt to leave both.


----------



## UK_Jay (Mar 19, 2009)

Very informative, I'm new to woodworking and routing and found some excellent advice.

Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good morning Bob, I will check out that link a little later. Wondering how you are doing these days with tax season and all. I know I keep saying this, but by the end of the week should have the area painted and start moving things in, at least that is what it says here in fine print. Take care


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

Give me a call and let's see if we can do a short visit.


----------



## jim_mex (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice link - thanks for sharing the info


----------

